# Does my church (PCA) keep records of WCF exceptions?



## earl40 (May 30, 2015)

Or is this a well kept secrete? Just curious because being Presbyterian I would be suprised if they did not, and if so I understand why they would not publish this....though I may be easily persuaded that exceptions ought not to be kept secrete.


----------



## BGF (May 30, 2015)

Curious here as well.


----------

